# Any chance anyone found some "Booty"



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

Lost a brand new Teva blue hightop creeking booty.

Sucks to have the one... Maybe Teva will sell me just one??? HA

If you by chance found said booty, please give me a holler.

303-517-2621


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

Whoops forgot to mention... 

I think I was on LNSV when I lost it. Probably left it at the take out.


----------

